# Yosemite - importation impossible de Mail



## Quido (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Yosemite à partir de OS 10.8.6. sur mon MacBook (unibody).

Impossible d'importer mes données Mail depuis l'ancien système.
J'ai ce message :
*La mise à niveau a échoué.*
Cliquez sur Continuer pour lancer Assistant d'importation
qui vous aidera à créer une nouvelle bibliothèque et à 
importer vos messages existants.​puis celui-là :
*L'index de votre Mail a été endommagé.
Quittez Mail pour le réparer.*
Mail réparera l'index lors du prochain lancement de
Mail. Vos boîtes aux lettres et votre courrier seront
préservés.​
J'ai fait cela 20 fois et chaque fois le nombre de mails est augmenté de 1000 !

J'aimerais au moins pouvoir recréer mes comptes Mail et donc une nouvelle bibliothèque, même sans l'historique mais je ne peux pas ouvrir l'application sans qu'elle me propose automatiquement d'importer les mails anciens. 
Je tourne donc en rond.

- Y a-t-il un raccourci ou une manipulation à faire pour ouvrir Mail sans cette importation ?
- Puis-je récupérer uniquement la bibliothèque Mail sauvegardée dans Time Machine ? Je l'avais fait juste avant de passer à OS 10.10.

Merci pour votre aide
et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2014)

tu peux virer toi même l'index  Mail

Mail fermé
dans TA biblio de compte 
 virer le ou les fichiers "envel*ope* index"

sur les  OS récents  c'était dans Maildata
en yosemite ca doit etre pareil


----------



## Quido (5 Novembre 2014)

Merci Pascal !

Pour l'instant aucun progrès.

J'avais déjà essayé en supprimant ce "enveloppe index".
(fichier sauvé sur un autre support, corbeille vidée...)

Je vais essayer de supprimer tous mes dossiers POP. (Je les sauvegarde sur un support externe).

Je vais voir si Yosemite accepte que je crée de nouveaux comptes.

Je donne des nouvelles quand j'ai de nouveaux éléments.

Cordialement,


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2014)

As tu encore un moyen de booter avec l'ancien OS et ancien Mail?
car le plus simple et ca été dit souvent
c'est de ne PAS migrer   mais de mettre les messages en IMAP 
et on les retouve sur....tous les OS sans rien migrer !


sinon voir aussi si c'est pas une erreur  à l'import
(tu sais le planchoix de source  Apple, etc    et mbox)

ou c'est un bug yosemite


----------



## Quido (5 Novembre 2014)

J'ai supprimé tous mes dossiers POP sans meilleur résultat.
A ma grande surprise, Mail importe quand même les boîtes précédentes (sans doute à partir d'un fichier caché que j'aimerais bien trouver...), en augmentant de 1000 à chaque essai le nombre de mails...

Je peux booster sur un CD 10.6
mais je ne vois pas comment faire ensuite.

Pour la suite de ton message, je ne comprends pas tout.
Je n'ai jamais envisagé de mettre les messages en IMAP. Je fais sans doute une erreur. 
Je suis un fidèle lecteur de MacG (entre autres) mais n'ai jamais noté cette procédure.
Heureusement j'ai une doublure de ma messagerie avec Thunderbird. Mais j'aime mieux utiliser Mail en général.

Je ne comprends pas non plus les termes 
"planchoix de source Apple, etc et mbox"

Ma question, comment démarrer Mail sans qu'il importe automatiquement les anciennes boîtes mail ? Comment débusquer ce fichier caché (sans doute un backup).

Merci encore de ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2014)

je n'ai pas de yosemite installé (je me précipite jamais sur une premiere version, j'attends des versions corrigées ) 

sauf si -c'est peu probable - Apple a completement changé les manips d'import , sur les mail des OS precedents il y a une fenetre d'import proposant des choix ( Mail, mozilla, thunderbird  etc  et mbox)

-
 imap
un des avantages de l'imap c'est que  comme le principe même de l'imap est  que tout se retrouve sur tous les logiciels de toute machine quelque soit l'OS , ben...y a rien à ""importer""
tout est là apres configuration

Si tu as gardé  ce qui t"interesse sur ton compte en ligne
il suffit de configurer en imap , et le compte en ligne sera vu intégralement dans Mail sans AUCUNE manip d'import
ensuite c'est affaire de gout
soit tu laisses tel quel 
soit tu re ranges
-- 
il existe aussi des manip de geek pour "importer" sans passer par l'outil d'import Mail
en gros le principe est hyper simple
c'est basculer les fichiers de Mail d'un disque à l'autre , soi même , à la main
( y a quelques fils qui en parlent et divers tutos sur le web)
c'etait possible entre SL et OS recents ,  probable que cela soit possible avec yosemite


----------



## Quido (5 Novembre 2014)

J'ai soupçonné ma procédure de passage à Yosemite : j'avais installé sur l'existant (SL), ce qui est autorisé mais parfois peu conseillé.
J'ai donc effacé tout le disque dur et fait une installation propre. Puis j'ai fait le transfert depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine.

Malheureusement, j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur au moment de transférer les mails

Je vais donc voir si je peux utiliser une autre procédure. Mais j'ai déjà essayé de glisser depuis la sauvegarde de Time Machine sans succès.
Dans l'immédiat je ne peux pas utiliser la fonction "importer de..." puisque je ne peux pas ouvrir Mail sans qu'il me propose de récupérer les messages. Il n'y a pas d'autre sortie que de quitter...
Je crois que pendant la mise à jour Yosemite crée un fichier qu'il veut utiliser exclusivement, ce qui rend inefficace d'apporter autre chose.

Merci quand même pour les conseils.
Je vais me mettre à IMAP quand j'aurai accès à la configuration des comptes...

Bonne soirée !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2014)

un espoir à venir

sur un autre fil ( sur une question non liée)
un membre a constaté que la gestion des archives Time machine d'anciens OS est beaucoup mieux gerée par sa beta yosemite 10.01
( qui devrait bientot sortir en version publique)


----------



## Quido (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour la bonne nouvelle.

Je vais donc attendre un peu.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Quido (18 Novembre 2014)

J'ai installé la nouvelle version de Yosemite 10.10.1
en espérant résoudre ce problème de Mail.
A ma grande surprise, ce problème n'a pas encore été traité. Mail est toujours dans sa version 8.1 du 4/10/2014.

Il est donc toujours impossible de se servir de Mail puisqu'on ne peut pas zapper l'importation des anciens Mail et que la sortie est obligatoire.

Mail est toujours inutilisable pour moi et quelques autres...

C'est pour quand la version 10.10.2 ?


----------

